# Wheels of TLF



## Llano Estacado

Show off your ride here. Whether its your weekend ride, your daily driver or a garage queen, post them up here.

Here is my daily driver 2014 F150. Leer shell and has a leveling kit installed on it, otherwise is all factory stock.










Sporting a TLF sticker


----------



## Ware

Nice sticker! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Pretty much stock. Would love some new tires as the Pirellis are horrible but they work. Next set will be some Nittos. Got a pallet of fescue in the bed and we were pushing the limit a bit 🤭


----------



## Cory

15 Titan SL 4x4 with K&N intake and dual exhaust, took all the badges off. Would like to get rims for it but not sure if it will ever happen. Has a 1.5 yards of sand in the back, that's why it's squatting a little.


----------



## ericgautier

Was my pride and joy for a long time. Met a lot of good friends on car forums and events. Probably would still have her to this day...

'02 IS300 5psd Turbo


















Now rocking this... :lol:


----------



## zinger565

2017 Subaru Forrester. Nothing too special, but hauls us, the dog, and our kayaks around easily enough. My first "bought new" vehicle, been an adventure keeping it in tip top shape!


----------



## chrismar

Rockin a 2016 RAM 1500 Big Horn. I've only had it a couple of months, but it's been working out pretty darn good!


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> Nice sticker! :thumbsup:


Cool guy sent it to me! :nod:


----------



## Shindoman

chrismar said:


> Rockin a 2016 RAM 1500 Big Horn. I've only had it a couple of months, but it's been working out pretty darn good!


Love that blue!


----------



## Shindoman

'16 VW Golf R, 2.0 turbo, DSG tranny, awd, 292 hp stock. I have some mods, it makes 375 hp and
weighs 3250 lbs. 0 to 60 in 3.8. Crazy little car!


----------



## JohnP

ericgautier said:


> Now rocking this... :lol:


We have the 2010. Wife didn't want to splurge for the Touring. :|


----------



## Topcat

The Fiero is my show car. I put a supercharged engine in it. There is nothing that I've not taken apart, rebuilt, replaced or restored on it. I put less than 200 miles on it last year.

The Vette is my midlife crisis (according to my wife). I bought it four years ago and as of today it has less than 2000 miles on it.


----------



## Llano Estacado

@Topcat very cool. What motivated you to chose the Fiero? Don't see many of those around.


----------



## Topcat

@Llano Estacado I've always enjoyed working on and restoring cars. When the Fiero first came out in 84, I wanted a new one, but being a broke Airman in the USAF, I couldn't afford one. Then when I could several years later, they were out of production, and I had newborn twins. Having a wife and newborn twins with a 2 seater just wasn't practical (that is what the wife said :x ). About 20 years ago, when I could afford a hobby car, I bought one and the adventure began.

The Fiero is very conversion friendly - just about any GM engine can be adapted to drop in the Fiero with very little modification. From V-8 to just about all of the V-6 front wheel drive powertrains.

I put the GM 3800 supercharged engine in mine, and did a few mods so it is putting just north of 400hp to the wheels.


----------



## social port

Shindoman said:


> it makes 375 hp and
> weighs 3250 lbs


 :shock: 


Shindoman said:


> 292 hp stock. I have some mods


I'd say so.

Want to sell it? 
Just kidding. If I had that car, I'd never work on my lawn.


----------



## Shindoman

social port said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> it makes 375 hp and
> weighs 3250 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 292 hp stock. I have some mods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say so.
> 
> Want to sell it?
> Just kidding. If I had that car, I'd never work on my lawn.
Click to expand...

It's such a blast in town. Launch control makes it a real stoplight rocket. Runs out of steam over 120 mph but that's impound territory anyway.


----------



## FRD135i

Two of my other hobbies. 
2008 BMW 135i, heavily modified
2007 Harley Road Glide (rat bagger), also heavily modified


----------



## zinger565

FRD135i said:


> Two of my other hobbies.
> 2008 BMW 135i, heavily modified


Nice looking beamer! Plasti-dip?


----------



## Llano Estacado

Topcat said:


> @Llano Estacado I've always enjoyed working on and restoring cars. When the Fiero first came out in 84, I wanted a new one, but being a broke Airman in the USAF, I couldn't afford one. Then when I could several years later, they were out of production, and I had newborn twins. Having a wife and newborn twins with a 2 seater just wasn't practical (that is what the wife said :x ). About 20 years ago, when I could afford a hobby car, I bought one and the adventure began.
> 
> The Fiero is very conversion friendly - just about any GM engine can be adapted to drop in the Fiero with very little modification. From V-8 to just about all of the V-6 front wheel drive powertrains.
> 
> I put the GM 3800 supercharged engine in mine, and did a few mods so it is putting just north of 400hp to the wheels.


Nice work!


----------



## FRD135i

zinger565 said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my other hobbies.
> 2008 BMW 135i, heavily modified
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking beamer! Plasti-dip?
Click to expand...

Nope, full on vinyl wrap


----------



## J_nick

@Grass Clippins tell me more about this


----------



## pennstater2005

FRD135i said:


> Two of my other hobbies.
> 2008 BMW 135i, heavily modified
> 2007 Harley Road Glide (rat bagger), also heavily modified


Holy crap I love that bike.


----------



## Grass Clippins

J_nick said:


> @Grass Clippins tell me more about this


Haha...that old thing? It's a 1953 Chevy Pickup, started working on it when I was 13. I'll put up a good picture later. For the time being though....here's a little teaser pic from a while back.


----------



## FRD135i

Good eye @J_nick and what a tease @Grass Clippins


----------



## Togo

My 2011 GMC Sierra 1500. Bought it new and kept it mostly stock except for a leveling kit, Magnaflow exhaust, and some bigger tires.


----------



## TigerinFL

Most fun you can have on three wheels. We average about 7k miles per year cruising.

2015 Can Am Spyder RT Limited. 


2013 Can Am Spyder RT Limited. That was one sharp bike.


----------



## Ware

TigerinFL said:


> Most fun you can have on three wheels. We average about 7k miles per year cruising.
> 
> 2015 Can Am Spyder RT Limited.
> 
> 
> 2013 Can Am Spyder RT Limited. That was one sharp bike.


The weather looks terrible there - how do you cope with living in those conditions?


----------



## TigerinFL

the struggle is real


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Just picked up my new Tacoma Limited as a birthday present to myself. It was supposed to be here a few weeks ago but I guess it worked out. Its going to be so nice to not have to throw peat moss and mulch in the back of my wife's Subaru anymore.


----------



## Jacob_S

My current ride


----------



## Grass Clippins

Grass Clippins said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grass Clippins tell me more about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...that old thing? It's a 1953 Chevy Pickup, started working on it when I was 13. I'll put up a good picture later. For the time being though....here's a little teaser pic from a while back.
Click to expand...

And here's the rest of her... The only thing left to complete is the interior. I just sold two 1959 El Caminos to finance the interior. Now I have to figure out who I want to have do it, and get on a waiting list.


----------



## delman

2012 Chevy LTZ 1500


----------



## flats642

We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

flats642 said:


> We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there


Oh I love your suits. It must've been a b-tch to get a 68 extra fat and 12 dwarf.

Nice ride!


----------



## flats642

:lol: Thanks!


----------



## zeus201

My weekend toy, '04 Screaming Yellow cobra vert w/27xxx miles. Picked it years ago with 21xxx miles and been trying to keep it mostly stock minus Eibach springs, Bilstein struts / shocks, Borla catback, and fully polished CCW wheels.


----------



## gregonfire

2015 WRX

Couple mods and a tune, nothing crazy. Fun daily driver and does great on gas.


----------



## PHXCobra

zeus201 said:


> My weekend toy, '04 Screaming Yellow cobra vert w/27xxx miles. Picked it years ago with 21xxx miles and been trying to keep it mostly stock minus Eibach springs, Bilstein struts / shocks, Borla catback, and fully polished CCW wheels.


Have you driven/ridden in a car with a pulley or a twin screw? Totally different animal.

I remember how quiet my 03 was when I first got it. Pulley, O/R X, and Bassani later I don't hear as well as I used to and I sure do miss it.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@gregonfire love the matching white subies. No OCD around these parts. :lol:


----------



## zeus201

PHXCobra said:


> Have you driven/ridden in a car with a pulley or a twin screw? Totally different animal.
> 
> I remember how quiet my 03 was when I first got it. Pulley, O/R X, and Bassani later I don't hear as well as I used to and I sure do miss it.


Hey - there is something about these cars. Each year I think about selling, even more so with these 2018s mustangs rolling around.

But yeah, my previous Cobra was built motor, upper / lower pulley setup, stock Eaton, full exhaust, FTBR everything and etc. Made great power for unported Eaton, but it began to be a money pit. Every year something broke and I would upgrade XYZ. Eventually I had low compression on the passenger side bank. Sold it off for nothing after I picked up the yellow one.

My buddy in town just finished up his built motor, twins, auto swap on his Terminator. Made right at 1xxx rwhp. Took me for a ride on low boost (8xx rwhp)...pucked up for sure.


----------



## PHXCobra

zeus201 said:


> PHXCobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you driven/ridden in a car with a pulley or a twin screw? Totally different animal.
> 
> I remember how quiet my 03 was when I first got it. Pulley, O/R X, and Bassani later I don't hear as well as I used to and I sure do miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - there is something about these cars. Each year I think about selling, even more so with these 2018s mustangs rolling around.
> 
> But yeah, my previous Cobra was built motor, upper / lower pulley setup, stock Eaton, full exhaust, FTBR everything and etc. Made great power for unported Eaton, but it began to be a money pit. Every year something broke and I would upgrade XYZ. Eventually I had low compression on the passenger side bank. Sold it off for nothing after I picked up the yellow one.
> 
> My buddy in town just finished up his built motor, twins, auto swap on his Terminator. Made right at 1xxx rwhp. Took me for a ride on low boost (8xx rwhp)...pucked up for sure.
Click to expand...

That's why I traded mine in.

Fixing the AC for the third time in 2 years, rear end leaking, clutch that broke and seized the TOB to the shaft which then snapped the shaft off (ALL OF THIS HAPPENED DOING NOTHING MORE THAN STARTING THE CAR), replacing the alternator too many times to count. The final straw was an idler pulley shearing off and taking the belt with it, getting it fixed and that same night someone slashed all 4 of my tires when I was out with friends. Traded it in 2 days later.

I still want another but just look at that list and it's easier to say no.


----------



## Shindoman

My new daily driver. '18 Silverado LTZ 2wd. I did a 4/6 drop, rear sway bar and 22" Escalade reps.


----------



## JDgreen18




----------



## Guest

Camaro is a bit of a project me and my dad took on. Still have to get wheels sorted and we may end up repainting it again. I liked red when I was 16 but now not so much lol.

Ford GT is father in laws. He's a big ford guy. 😏


----------



## Shindoman

firefighter11 said:


> Camaro is a bit of a project me and my dad took on. Still have to get wheels sorted and we may end up repainting it again. I liked red when I was 16 but now not so much lol.
> 
> Ford GT is father in laws. He's a big ford guy. 😏


Looks good in red, just needs some white or black stripes. 
Oh my, I've give my left you know what for a Ford GT.


----------



## Guest

Shindoman said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camaro is a bit of a project me and my dad took on. Still have to get wheels sorted and we may end up repainting it again. I liked red when I was 16 but now not so much lol.
> 
> Ford GT is father in laws. He's a big ford guy. 😏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good in red, just needs some white or black stripes.
> Oh my, I've give my left you know what for a Ford GT.
Click to expand...

Yeah the GT is impressive, he's put a new whipple charger on there and a few other things I can't remember.


----------



## Lawndude29




----------



## jonthepain

My 1984 Honda CB700SC


----------



## TigerinFL

finally let go of the 07 Tundra Crewmax. she had 177k miles on her. just picked up this beauty 2018 Crewmax 1794 Edition.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

TigerinFL said:


> finally let go of the 07 Tundra Crewmax. she had 177k miles on her. just picked up this beauty 2018 Crewmax 1794 Edition.


Now you know you can't post a 1794 without showing off that awesome leather.


----------



## TigerinFL




----------



## Shindoman

TigerinFL said:


>


That's nice!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

TigerinFL said:


>


That's it! That's the good stuff! The 1794 is on my short list of next vehicles. Looks great!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Just got rid of my 2015 911 Turbo S, absolutely loved this car, extremely fun to drive


Old racecar


Wifes weekend car, 2017 Audi S5 Cabriolet, daily driving 2017 Explorer Platinum


My current daily driver, 2018 F150 Lariat


Love my sports cars, 2013 Corvette Grand Sport


----------



## kds

I typically like to blend in, so for the most part my truck is standard and nothing exceptional -- but I do love my truck and it's probably my favorite vehicle I've ever owned. It's a 2016 Ford F-150 SuperCrew with the 2.7 EcoBoost engine. I had a 2013 Jeep Grand Cherokee before this and the truck gets waaaaaay better gas mileage than the Jeep did.










The paint color is "caribou" and I liked it because not only was it sitting on the dealer's lot for a long time and I was able to get a deal on it, but it blends in pretty well with its surroundings. Dirt and scratches can hide pretty well with this color too.

I seriously don't know how I'd be able to do house projects without a truck.










On the inside I have two Motorola XPR5550 radios (one VHF and one UHF, I use them for amateur (ham) radio, public safety listening, and then I also have some itinerant frequencies assigned to me), a Whistler scanner, and a Cobra 75WXST CB radio. I haven't even used the CB radio yet, but I'm planning a trip through Canada to north Alaska so that would come in handy. Everything is hooked up to a Havis ChargeGuard and shuts off 15 minutes after the ignition turns off. For the antennas I'm using Phantom Elite antennas from Laird so I can park in the garage at home and not bang up against the concrete beams in the parking ramp at work. The antenna for the scanner is actually an 800 MHz high-gain antenna mounted upside down in the grille. See, I told you I like to be incognito.


----------



## jabopy

Excuse the picture of a picture. I've had this quite a few years.


----------



## jabopy

The day I brought it home.way back when.


----------



## Hoosier

2018 F150 - Lead Foot grey right after I finished buffing and applying a paint sealant... detailing is another hobby of mine - wouldn't want to focus my OCD only on the lawn! And my 2014 Victory High-Ball in front of the Dodge that I traded for the F150.


----------



## jabopy

Our lass giving the family runabout a wash.


----------



## FATC1TY

Anyone have some of the newer F250s and got any likes and dislikes?

I take delivery of a 19 F250 Platinum crew cab in about a week I guess, and really looking forward to it.

Already have a 4in BDS radius lift, 20in wheels and 37" toyo MTs getting ordered!


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> Our lass giving the family runabout a wash.


The steering wheel is on the wrong side. :lol:


----------



## daniel3507

FATC1TY said:


> Anyone have some of the newer F250s and got any likes and dislikes?
> 
> I take delivery of a 19 F250 Platinum crew cab in about a week I guess, and really looking forward to it.
> 
> Already have a 4in BDS radius lift, 20in wheels and 37" toyo MTs getting ordered!


What gear ratio are you changing to?


----------



## FATC1TY

daniel3507 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have some of the newer F250s and got any likes and dislikes?
> 
> I take delivery of a 19 F250 Platinum crew cab in about a week I guess, and really looking forward to it.
> 
> Already have a 4in BDS radius lift, 20in wheels and 37" toyo MTs getting ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> What gear ratio are you changing to?
Click to expand...

It's got the 3.55 in it. Haven't put much thought to changing the gear ratio. Most people haven't, and no issues even when heavy hauling.


----------



## Austinite

These are my 2 kids. Hoping I can add a 79 K5 to the family!

2016 Escalade and 2018 CTS-V


----------



## ctrav

95mmrenegade said:


> My current daily driver, 2018 F150 Lariat


Wheels and rims on the F150 are soooooo sweeeeet!


----------



## zeus201

Austinite said:


> These are my 2 kids. Hoping I can add a 79 K5 to the family!
> 
> 2016 Escalade and 2018 CTS-V


Nice rides...those new V's are amazing!!!


----------



## jonthepain

Very nice garage


----------



## Austinite

Much appreciated fellas! I tried to do epoxy and destroyed the floor. The tiles cam in handy. @zeus201 yes the V is a ton of fun. Really need to get that thing to a track so I can really get the most out of it,.


----------



## testwerke

As my username suggests, I love German autos. Autocross is a lot of fun in this one.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

My new 2019 540XI


----------



## ctrav

Test drove this bad boy today. Its in the driveway now but family will decide by Monday 







Heads up display is a neat feature!


----------



## ctrav

Very nice @Anthony Drexler...


----------



## Jon

This is both my toy and my daily driver... 2011 Mercedes AMG C63.

This was after a fresh vinyl wrap in Avery Pearl Satin White. A few tweaks, and she delivers around 530hp, chews through a set of tyres in 3 months, and gets around 9-12 mpg. So it being my daily driver is becoming less sensible lol. But I just can't part with it.


----------



## ChadStokes

My 2001 BMW 330i in Sahara Beige Metallic


----------



## ctrav

My new baby...2019 GMC AT4, Happy Birthday to Me...







Debagged the tailgate by taking of the silver SIERRA letters and dealership tag...


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> My new baby...2019 GMC AT4, Happy Birthday to Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debagged the tailgate by taking of the silver SIERRA letters and dealership tag...


Nice! Tell us about the new tailgate - is it as cool as they make it look?


----------



## ctrav

@Ware I like the new tailgate for sure. Adds versatility to an already awesome truck! Now would I buy it just for that...NO  Here are a few pics...

Normal mode


Stage 2 middle drops down


Lastly another section drops down to use as a step. This makes getting in and out super easy!




Truck is a beast, sounds terrific and rides smooth....


----------



## kds

ctrav said:


> Debagged the tailgate by taking of the silver SIERRA letters and dealership tag...


Step #1 is always to take off any dealership logos :thumbup:


----------



## testwerke

ChadStokes said:


> My 2001 BMW 330i in Sahara Beige Metallic


Your E46 is very clean!


----------



## mak474

Here's our current group
97 S10
05 Jetta MKV 
05 Pilot
07 Mazda 5


----------



## hefegrass

2017 tacoma i bought a little over a year ago is my daily
mazda 6 used to be my daily before the tacoma...now my wifes
1995 m3 is my weekend ride / project
just sold my sr swapped 240 before i moved..not enough driveway space here


----------



## ChadStokes

Almost forgot, the wife's 2016 Ford Explorer XLT, optioned out like a Limited


----------



## Austinite

...


----------



## jdpber

2004 Chevy Tahoe 4wd 7" of lift, air bags in rear. Motor has been warmed over a bit  35x12.5-20 20x10 Fuel wheels. I've had her since 06


----------



## ctrav

Super clean for 15 years old @jdpber...


----------



## jdpber

ctrav said:


> Super clean for 15 years old @jdpber...


Thanks. Regular maintenance and TLC will let anything last.


----------



## ctrav

Any suggestions for prefered car wash soap for my new baby? I plan on doing a lot more hand washing on this one...



and use to use this...


----------



## FATC1TY

19 F350 King Ranch ultimate. 6.7 Powerstroke. BDS 4in RA suspension lift, 20in Fuels and wrapped with some 37in Toyo MTs.

Absolutely love it, except it always stays dirty. Had to invest in some cleaning materials to clean it.


----------



## driver_7

Just picked this girl up on Friday. We're very happy so far. We needed more space than our 2 sedans could provide, so the older one (and its extremely rusty underside from living its life up north) got traded out.



I'll try to take a car enthusiast type picture here this week.


----------



## zinger565

ctrav said:


> Any suggestions for prefered car wash soap for my new baby? I plan on doing a lot more hand washing on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> and use to use this...


Gold class is one of the better, if not best "off the shelf" car shampoos. For more niche/enthusiast stuff, check out Chemical Guys, Optimum No Rinse (ONR), or lurk on reddit.com/autodetailing on what some of the pros are using.

If you're washing often enough, the shampoo isn't that important. Your technique and last step products are where the showroom shine comes from.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @zinger565


----------



## Reddog90

'16 F150 KR screw boost, daily









'76 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40, project/fun vehicle


----------



## dfw_pilot

Reddog90 said:


>


My wife would kill for one of these.


----------



## Reddog90

dfw_pilot said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife would kill for one of these.
Click to expand...

It's pretty awesome! This one had a lot of work done by a good cruiser shop in central tx about 10 years ago. Then my prior owner didn't take care of it, so I am doing a lot of work to it right now. Steering, brakes, suspension, & fresh rubber are the big ticket items right now. I'll take it to Big Bend this winter, probably SW Colorado next summer, and Moab area sometime after that. I have a short commute to work and I'll daily drive it starting in a few weeks. Check out ih8mud.com.


----------



## SGrabs33

hefegrass said:


> 2017 tacoma i bought a little over a year ago is my daily


Picture from the side please. I like the lift.

I think I might move to a Tacoma once my F150 with 275k miles conkes out.


----------



## hefegrass

SGrabs33 said:


> hefegrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 tacoma i bought a little over a year ago is my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from the side please. I like the lift.
> 
> I think I might move to a Tacoma once my F150 with 275k miles conkes out.
Click to expand...

its on bilstein 5100


----------



## SGrabs33

@hefegrass VERY nice!


----------



## Reddog90

@SGrabs33 Tacos are awesome, but they are quite a bit smaller than what you're currently driving. Just make sure that's what you want before you switch.


----------



## SGrabs33

Reddog90 said:


> SGrabs33 Tacos are awesome, but they are quite a bit smaller than what you're currently driving. Just make sure that's what you want before you switch.


Thanks for the heads up! I def need to do more research but as of now I'm hoping that my truck will last forever :lol: I've also got a backup 08 4Runner which I love driving. Not the best pic of her though.


----------



## quadmasta

Model 3 Long Range RWD


----------



## gilly

My old car before she was totaled..


The replacement...


Family hauler...


Family hauler #2...


----------



## jabopy

A golden oldie from way back. Picture taken at a mates house, he was a newspaper photographer hence the black and white photo.


----------



## testwerke

gilly said:


> The replacement...


Nice to see another E90! And looks like you have fun in it too!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

FATC1TY said:


> 19 F350 King Ranch ultimate. 6.7 Powerstroke. BDS 4in RA suspension lift, 20in Fuels and wrapped with some 37in Toyo MTs.
> 
> Absolutely love it, except it always stays dirty. Had to invest in some cleaning materials to clean it.


You win the tlf wheels award.


----------



## FATC1TY

viva_oldtrafford said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 F350 King Ranch ultimate. 6.7 Powerstroke. BDS 4in RA suspension lift, 20in Fuels and wrapped with some 37in Toyo MTs.
> 
> Absolutely love it, except it always stays dirty. Had to invest in some cleaning materials to clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> You win the tlf wheels award.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks! I sure do love the truck. It's an absolute blast to drive. Currently have it on the beach, and I don't think I can get it stuck. Watched multiple people spin and dig and need a tow out.

Handles all the terrain, drives super smooth on the road. Quite the job to clean but black needs cleaned so often I hate it.


----------



## Alan

Not my wheels, but saw this in traffic today. The colors change depending on viewing angle. I assume it's a wrap of some sort, but I don't know-pickup truck.


----------



## SC-Bermuda




----------



## Shindoman

Just stepped up to Stage 3. Added a HPA IS38 Hybrid turbo. 
Pulled 420hp on their dyno. Still drives like a normal car until you hit
4500 rpm then it becomes INSANE!


----------



## Austinite




----------



## Shindoman

Austinite said:


>


Damn, that's awesome! I'd be awfully nervous hanging all those tools on the wall with that beauty parked there.


----------



## Austinite

Shindoman said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's awesome! I'd be awfully nervous hanging all those tools on the wall with that beauty parked there.
Click to expand...

lol. Yeah, actually since that photo the 2 cars switched places :thumbup:


----------



## claydus

Austinite said:


>


This guy has a ferrari and buys junk ryboi tools :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

claydus said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has a ferrari and buys junk ryboi tools :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's not very nice...


----------



## Tmank87

How often are you behind the wheel of that beast? Beautiful car.


----------



## Austinite

Tmank87 said:


> How often are you behind the wheel of that beast? Beautiful car.


Once a week if Im lucky. Between work and weather, I rarely get to enjoy it. The CTSV is now a year old and barely went over 2000 miles! But Im hoping in August I can take it to the track.


----------



## Tmank87

Those Vs are beasts too. That Ferrari must have 200 miles! Really nice looking line up. Given your profession, I imagine they sound great inside too.


----------



## Austinite

Tmank87 said:


> Those Vs are beasts too. That Ferrari must have 200 miles! Really nice looking line up. Given your profession, I imagine they sound great inside too.


Thanks man, Ferrari was used with 3000 miles.

The escalade and the Ferrari both have upgraded sound systems and sound amazing. Still haven't touched the V yet. It needs a cam and pulley first :mrgreen:


----------



## Tmank87

The many vices!


----------



## Falcon64

The Two that have stayed around the longest; other than the two TJ's is various stages of being built. I'd probably be better off paving my backyard.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

claydus said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has a ferrari and buys junk ryboi tools :thumbup:
Click to expand...

He ain't wrong... I do like your cars though


----------



## Austinite

Art_Vandelay said:


> claydus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has a ferrari and buys junk ryboi tools :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ain't wrong... I do like your cars though
Click to expand...

You are just as silly as he is I guess. Go to your room, kiddo.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Just cleaned it up the other day.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

N LA Hacker said:


> Just cleaned it up the other day.


Nice ride


----------



## N LA Hacker

Art_Vandelay said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned it up the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride
Click to expand...

Thanks. I like her because she's different. I'm trying to talk myself out of getting a CC dually to match it.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

My tow vehicle


----------



## N LA Hacker

My Toyo's separated on me. I only had 27k miles on them and had 2 separate. Haven't heard back from toyo yet. The 2 good ones are in the back. Not sure what the hell I'm going to do with them. I need to delete mine, I'm not happy with the way it's pulling hay bales right now. I've also been keeping an eye out for a decent priced used ranch hand bumper. Just not sure if I'll paint it black or grey. I think at one point there was a shortage of tuxedo black.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

N LA Hacker said:


> My Toyo's separated on me. I only had 27k miles on them and had 2 separate. Haven't heard back from toyo yet. The 2 good ones are in the back. Not sure what the hell I'm going to do with them. I need to delete mine, I'm not happy with the way it's pulling hay bales right now. I've also been keeping an eye out for a decent priced used ranch hand bumper. Just not sure if I'll paint it black or grey. I think at one point there was a shortage of tuxedo black.


I've never had anything but good luck from Toyo tires. Mine pulls great and never had any issue with it struggling with my camper but it only weighs 15k. These engines are amazing


----------



## FATC1TY

N LA Hacker said:


> My Toyo's separated on me. I only had 27k miles on them and had 2 separate. Haven't heard back from toyo yet. The 2 good ones are in the back. Not sure what the hell I'm going to do with them. I need to delete mine, I'm not happy with the way it's pulling hay bales right now. I've also been keeping an eye out for a decent priced used ranch hand bumper. Just not sure if I'll paint it black or grey. I think at one point there was a shortage of tuxedo black.


Ouch on the Toyos. I have some 37" MTs and I absolutely love them, despite being a softer tire.

They ride pretty good... as good as a lifted F350 would ride if I had to guess.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Art_Vandelay said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Toyo's separated on me. I only had 27k miles on them and had 2 separate. Haven't heard back from toyo yet. The 2 good ones are in the back. Not sure what the hell I'm going to do with them. I need to delete mine, I'm not happy with the way it's pulling hay bales right now. I've also been keeping an eye out for a decent priced used ranch hand bumper. Just not sure if I'll paint it black or grey. I think at one point there was a shortage of tuxedo black.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had anything but good luck from Toyo tires. Mine pulls great and never had any issue with it struggling with my camper but it only weighs 15k. These engines are amazing
Click to expand...

They're no 7.3, but for Ford's first solo attempt, they aren't too shabby.


----------



## cglarsen

Austinite said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claydus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has a ferrari and buys junk ryboi tools :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> He ain't wrong... I do like your cars though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just as silly as he is I guess. Go to your room, kiddo.
Click to expand...

Hey I don't knock you. Not everthing in the garage needs to be a "Cadillac".

At first I thought that was an ATS-V but it is the big brother - nice. If you build that engine out your Ferrari will be known as your 2nd fastest car.


----------



## Shindoman

My 19 yr old daughter bought her first car today. Dad helped her decide what to buy. 😎


----------



## testwerke

Austinite said:


>


Nice 488! I like the blacked out roof.


----------



## Olkutty

18 Ram Express..


----------



## TNTurf

Shindoman said:


> My 19 yr old daughter bought her first car today. Dad helped her decide what to buy. 😎


My daughter can have one of those when she's off my insurance, ha. Nice car!


----------



## Shindoman

TNTurf said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 19 yr old daughter bought her first car today. Dad helped her decide what to buy. 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter can have one of those when she's off my insurance, ha. Nice car!
Click to expand...

Car is in her name. She pays her own insurance ($400 month!) and makes the car payment herself. Its part of her becoming an adult.


----------



## dpainter68

My first car. Got it when I was 15. I guess I'll just hang on to it.



And then my truck.


----------



## ctrav

dpainter68 said:


> My first car. Got it when I was 15. I guess I'll just hang on to it.
> 
> 
> 
> And then my truck.


One sweet ride!!


----------



## dpainter68

ctrav said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first car. Got it when I was 15. I guess I'll just hang on to it.
> 
> 
> 
> And then my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One sweet ride!!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Any suggestions for prefered car wash soap for my new baby? I plan on doing a lot more hand washing on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> and use to use this...


Do you have a pressure washer?


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for prefered car wash soap for my new baby? I plan on doing a lot more hand washing on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> and use to use this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pressure washer?
Click to expand...

Yes sir...


----------



## jakemauldin

I would checkout the Chemical Guys products. They have a foam gun they sell for like $65 that attaches to your pressure washer, I would buy the $17 dollar amazon version of that (watched a comparison video on Youtube and amazon performed just as well) and then invest the money you saved in their actual soaps. I just refreshed my collection of their products last week. I have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> I would checkout the Chemical Guys products. They have a foam gun they sell for like $65 that attaches to your pressure washer, I would buy the $17 dollar amazon version of that (watched a comparison video on Youtube and amazon performed just as well) and then invest the money you saved in their actual soaps. I just refreshed my collection of their products last week. I have yet to be disappointed.


Good looking out buddy!! 👍🏾


----------



## jakemauldin

I also use this product. If you look closely in the picture I used this product on the right half of the truck, just a microfiber rag and minimal pressure the bugs came off with ease. I did use Chemical Guys "super cleaner" on the left and it did the same just didn't take a picture, it's about 150% more than the 3D bug remover, but it can do miracles inside the vehicle as well so each product has its perks. Just make sure to wash the super cleaner off otherwise it leaves a film that you won't like.


----------



## Jacob_S

Recently added to my garage 
2017 road king, practically brand new with only 3500 miles on it.


----------



## bhutchinson87

Just picked up this 2016 Limited Tundra CrewMax with 36k miles. I want to install a cold air intake, performance exhaust, and LED headlights. First truck since buying a house about 1 year ago, and I can already know this truck will be doing some good work.


----------



## ctrav

bhutchinson87 said:


> Just picked up this 2016 Limited Tundra CrewMax with 36k miles. I want to install a cold air intake, performance exhaust, and LED headlights. First truck since buying a house about 1 year ago, and I can already know this truck will be doing some good work.


Nice truck!


----------



## Cory

Made some upgrades this summer. Traded our 2018 Honda Pilot (hated that pos, I'll never buy another new Honda) for a 2017 Volvo S60 Dynamic, traded my 2015 Titan for a 2015 Ram 3500 and bought a new 2020 Salem Cruise Lite travel trailer. Unfortunately my lawn has taken the backseat this summer because of it all 😂


----------



## ctrav

Cory said:


> Made some upgrades this summer. Traded our 2018 Honda Pilot (hated that pos, I'll never buy another new Honda) for a 2017 Volvo S60 Dynamic, traded my 2015 Titan for a 2015 Ram 3500 and bought a new 2020 Salem Cruise Lite travel trailer. Unfortunately my lawn has taken the backseat this summer because of it all 😂


Very nice Cory...I have been a Volvo fan for a long time...


----------



## Cory

@ctrav Thanks! I never gave Volvo a thought till we saw one walking around Carmax one day but it was already sold. It's definitely a nice car, my wife liked it as soon as she saw it. It was rough trying to find one though, we traveled all over to find the right one. I only wanted this year and trim but there wasn't many of them around for sell. We have had it for a couple months now and still haven't seen another one anywhere driving around. Definitely not one in every driveway like a Honda Accord or Toyota Camry 😂


----------



## Grass Clippins

My message is that we'll be watching you Chevrolet.

This is all wrong. I shouldn't be up here. I should be back in on TLF planning a 2020 lawn strategy. Yet you all bring us this RAV4 and call it a Blazer. How dare you!

Ford is coming out with a sweet new Bronco and I was hoping you'd do the same. You have stolen my dreams and my midlife crisis with your empty words....


----------



## Reddog90




----------



## dfw_pilot

^^^Wow^^^


----------



## Cory

@Reddog90 nice!


----------



## Reddog90

Thanks guys. It's a taken some work to refresh it but it's a joy to own and maintain. Definitely a memory maker and I get smiles and waves every time I drive it.


----------



## SWB

Reddog90 said:


> Thanks guys. It's a taken some work to refresh it but it's a joy to own and maintain. Definitely a memory maker and I get smiles and waves every time I drive it.


I have just recently zeroed in on these as my future weekender. I'm finding that prices are all over the board.
Any suggestions on what to stay away from? Great looking vehicle....envious.


----------



## Reddog90

SWB said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. It's a taken some work to refresh it but it's a joy to own and maintain. Definitely a memory maker and I get smiles and waves every time I drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just recently zeroed in on these as my future weekender. I'm finding that prices are all over the board.
> Any suggestions on what to stay away from? Great looking vehicle....envious.
Click to expand...

Start reading on ih8mud.com. Come up with a budget and start watching the market. Figure out what year you want:

http://www.cruiserfaq.com/15-01.php

I highly suggest staying away from any non-US/imported 40s. FJ43s were never imported to the US as well. The market has become flooded with central and south american bondo resto jobs that are shiny and attractive to people new to the market but are really not done correctly. Survivor US-spec 40s that need refreshing or that have been refreshed by a cruiser head are much more desirable. If your budget allows, you could spring for one that has been refreshed or restored. lcnation.com is a good source for quality rigs.

These trucks are like working on an old tractor and are great for a shade tree mechanic. I have spent a year going through suspension, steering, brakes, some electrical issues, etc relying on the FSM and mud as my guide. Before this truck I had only performed an oil change. They are a short wheel base leaf sprung vehicle, most likely without power steering or AC. Do not expect it to drive like a modern vehicle. And T&Ps to your wallet.


----------



## SWB

Reddog90 said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. It's a taken some work to refresh it but it's a joy to own and maintain. Definitely a memory maker and I get smiles and waves every time I drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just recently zeroed in on these as my future weekender. I'm finding that prices are all over the board.
> Any suggestions on what to stay away from? Great looking vehicle....envious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start reading on ih8mud.com. Come up with a budget and start watching the market. Figure out what year you want:
> 
> http://www.cruiserfaq.com/15-01.php
> 
> I highly suggest staying away from any non-US/imported 40s. FJ43s were never imported to the US as well. The market has become flooded with central and south american bondo resto jobs that are shiny and attractive to people new to the market but are really not done correctly. Survivor US-spec 40s that need refreshing or that have been refreshed by a cruiser head are much more desirable. If your budget allows, you could spring for one that has been refreshed or restored. lcnation.com is a good source for quality rigs.
> 
> These trucks are like working on an old tractor and are great for a shade tree mechanic. I have spent a year going through suspension, steering, brakes, some electrical issues, etc relying on the FSM and mud as my guide. Before this truck I had only performed an oil change. They are a short wheel base leaf sprung vehicle, most likely without power steering or AC. Do not expect it to drive like a modern vehicle. And T&Ps to your wallet.
Click to expand...

I greatly appreciate your input and thanks for the links. I've not had the time to seriously explore one just because of my work schedule. I'll get serious after the first of the year. I love the looks of yours!


----------



## testwerke

Bimmer is gone. Not missing the straight 6, rear wheel drive, or 6-speed manual at all! This thing is a freakin hoot.


----------



## MasterMech

Just picked this up for a new daily. Couldn't stand arriving home with lukewarm pizza!

https://youtu.be/CMM0qKvQRMw


----------



## testwerke

MasterMech said:


> Just picked this up for a new daily. Couldn't stand arriving home with lukewarm pizza!


Nice!! Makes me miss my E90 a little. Do I spy an intercooler and exhaust?


----------



## Shindoman

I've just started building my version of a Sunday Hot Rod. 
'08 VW Passat wagon. It's a 3.6 V6 4Motion car. Beautiful driving car. Lots of room for 4 people. Took me almost a year to find one. I'll take it completely apart, add a HPA FTX Turbo kit (this is their first 3.6 Turbo build).it will make from 500 to 650 hp depending on how much money I can afford. Swap in a DSG trans. I've sourced oem R36 bumpers and grill. It's a model that never came to the states. Upgraded dash electronics from a '12 Passat CC. New seats and custom leather interior. HPA big brake kit. HPA custom center exit valved exhaust. Paint will be a House of Kolor paint by a local hot rod shop. Last time I tore a car apart was 30 yrs ago and it was a old chevy. This thing is so complicated and has so many more parts than the old chevy. I'm a bit intimidated but I'll try and take it pc by pc. Here's a few pics of it starting to tear it down. Also the rendering I had done. I'm excited but huge amount of work to do. I'm guessing it will take me 2 yrs. depending on cash flow.
Can you tell, I'm excited!


----------



## testwerke

Shindoman said:


> I've just started building my version of a Sunday Hot Rod.
> '08 VW Passat wagon. It's a 3.6 V6 4Motion car. Beautiful driving car. Lots of room for 4 people. Took me almost a year to find one. I'll take it completely apart, add a HPA FTX Turbo kit (this is their first 3.6 Turbo build).it will make from 500 to 650 hp depending on how much money I can afford. Swap in a DSG trans. I've sourced oem R36 bumpers and grill. It's a model that never came to the states. Upgraded dash electronics from a '12 Passat CC. New seats and custom leather interior. HPA big brake kit. HPA custom center exit valved exhaust. Paint will be a House of Kolor paint by a local hot rod shop. Last time I tore a car apart was 30 yrs ago and it was a old chevy. This thing is so complicated and has so many more parts than the old chevy. I'm a bit intimidated but I'll try and take it pc by pc. Here's a few pics of it starting to tear it down. Also the rendering I had done. I'm excited but huge amount of work to do. I'm guessing it will take me 2 yrs. depending on cash flow.
> Can you tell, I'm excited!


do you have a build thread somewhere? the DSG is gonna be sweet


----------



## MasterMech

testwerke said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this up for a new daily. Couldn't stand arriving home with lukewarm pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Makes me miss my E90 a little. Do I spy an intercooler and exhaust?
Click to expand...

Intercooler and exhaust are factory stock as far as I know. It does have an aftermarket chargepipe and cat-less downpipe. M-sport package and the factory tune which is good for +20HP.


----------



## testwerke

290 -> 359 hp
301 -> 377 lb/ft


----------



## Shindoman

testwerke said:


> 290 -> 359 hp
> 301 -> 377 lb/ft


S3? Who's tune?


----------



## testwerke

Shindoman said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 290 -> 359 hp
> 301 -> 377 lb/ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S3? Who's tune?
Click to expand...

Yup. Integrated Engineering


----------



## Shindoman

testwerke said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 290 -> 359 hp
> 301 -> 377 lb/ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S3? Who's tune?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Integrated Engineering
Click to expand...

Nice, 
I sold my Golf R last fall. HPA stage 415 hp.


----------



## Shindoman

Shindoman said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> S3? Who's tune?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Integrated Engineering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice,
> I sold my Golf R last fall. HPA stage 3 415 hp.
Click to expand...


----------



## egk2

Got married, had kids, built new home....so had to sell my m3, now daily a toyota camry and got a 2019 crewmax tundra that gets alot of use.


----------



## testwerke

egk2 said:


> Got married, had kids, built new home....so had to sell my m3, now daily a toyota camry and got a 2019 crewmax tundra that gets alot of use.


You had a beautiful E46! Do you miss it?


----------



## egk2

testwerke said:


> egk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got married, had kids, built new home....so had to sell my m3, now daily a toyota camry and got a 2019 crewmax tundra that gets alot of use.
> 
> 
> 
> You had a beautiful E46! Do you miss it?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes... miss it very much, e46 m3 was my favorite by far. Had an e30 stroker, e36 m3, e46 touring and an X1. In my older age I like getting up into a full size truck gotta admit though.


----------



## daniel3507

Been an interesting month. Traded in my wife's Encore for a 2020 Acadia. Traded in my F150 for a 2019 Ranger


----------



## PNW_George

I've breathed some new life over the year into our 2000 100 Series Land Cruiser, 2009 335i E92 and 2016 X6 F16 by installing after market sound systems in all of them.

I enjoy music and enjoy the hobby of putting systems together just as much.

For the E92, Front Stage Morel Hybrid 402 component set, Under-Seat Jehnert XE200 8" woofer, JL Audio 12" Subwoofer, JL 12W3v3-4, JL Twk 88 DSP Processor, amps JL XD500/3 and JL XD600/6.

For the Land Cruiser; Kenwood Excelon DDX9905S, Dynaudio Esotar 2 650 6 ½ inch mid-woofers, Dynaudio Esotec MD 102 tweeters, JL VX1000/5i, 5-channel Class D System Amplifier with integrated DSP, ARC KS 125.4 Mini and a JL Audio 12TW3-D4 subwoofer.

I went all out on the X6; Helix DSP Ultra 12 Channel HI RES DSP, Helix MOST25, for front stage (FL/C/FR) I have 3 ea. Dynaudio MD102 tweeters and 3 ea. Dynaudio Esotar 2 430 mid-bass drivers. For under-seat woofers I have a pair of Illusion Audio Carbon C8's, for rear doors I have a Morel Hybrid 402 component set and for a subwoofer I have an 11" ScanSpeak Revelator 28W/4878T00. For amps I have MMats HiFi-6150D, MMats HiFi-4250D and an Arc Audio KS125.4 Mini.


----------



## Awar

I've had my 335i almost 7 years now. Had bolt-ons making 400whp on E30 gas but removed the aftermarket parts last year. Just hit 40k miles and I'll keep it another year as I wait for the G80 M3!


----------



## Breebz

Here's my daily driver. 2014 model. Best riding vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I used to be into modifying GM V8s, life happened and had to step away a few years, new kids, new house, then new career.
Bought a Chevy SS(Sports Sedan) enjoyed it a couple years buy hated depriving myself of it all the months we have salt on the roads here near Green Bay. Being flat couldn't really enjoy the handling. Traded it in on a 2014 Tesla P85. I suffer no delusion of saving the planet. It is a hotrod, 440tq from 0mph feels like I always wanted my modified V8s to feel. I will admit it gets soft at highway speeds since there is no transmission, but a middle aged family man it's punching the throttle at highway speeds anyway outgrew that.

Is a lot more practical than most of you would believe and now getting lawnmower glass seems a giant hassle since my car doesn't use it.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

Here is my collection, 
2014 Dyna


2012 A4 Avant Prestiege S-Line 
Long Roofs for the win!


----------



## STI_MECE

I got the truck department beat here....'98 Dodge Ram 3500 5.9 Cummins - 12 Valve - P-Pump, NV4500. The holy grail(ish) needs 4x4 to be a true holy grail. ~500hp ~1000 ft-lbs of torque

Other toys - 2000 4Runner, 1992 Ford Mustang 5.0L w/ 23k miles and still single owner :nod:, and a care taker to a 2003 BMW M3 with 17k Miles on it still with the original owner.

I also have a 2010 Mitsubishi Lancer, that is my put around car, as well as my 2000 4Runner.

Wife has a 2020 4runner, I traded in my 2016 Miata that was track only for it.  RIP.

This is my toy hauler / git er done truck.


----------



## bradleymichael

I'm picking this up Saturday! 2020 RST Z71 Silverado


----------



## bencrabtree27

@Cory @ctrav Ill join in on the love of Volvo's. I love my daily 03 s60 and traded in the boss of the house's Tahoe RST when I saw a used XC90 in the lot.

Took her months to get her to even look at it. Yeah the RST was nice. But too big for her needs and now a lot cheaper payment a month! She know loves it as do I. - now to talk her into a polestar tune.


----------



## Cory

bencrabtree27 said:


> @Cory @ctrav Ill join in on the love of Volvo's. I love my daily 03 s60 and traded in the boss of the house's Tahoe RST when I saw a used XC90 in the lot.
> 
> Took her months to get her to even look at it. Yeah the RST was nice. But too big for her needs and now a lot cheaper payment a month! She know loves it as do I. - now to talk her into a polestar tune.


Nice! I'd really like to get a V90 T6 R design but probably not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## bencrabtree27

@Cory im with you there, and I thought the Rs6 avant was sexy. That was my wagon of choice over the Amg.

But then Volvo has to make something look so a wagon look so damn good. I saw a new v90 a few weeks ago and it just didn't feel right. Reminded me of a limo... and the front had, in my eyes more of a s40 look 😬. Just didn't look like v60. speaking of, in person. Imo over the avant.


----------



## bencrabtree27

@Cory Well that was confusing. V60>v90>amg>avant


----------



## Timbo3985

Here's my current lineup. '17 Sierra Denali, '86 Mustang, '95 Bronco, '99 Softail


----------



## Cory

bencrabtree27 said:


> @Cory Well that was confusing. V60>v90>amg>avant


This one is sweet! I follow him on Instagram


----------



## Jgourley124

18' Civic Type R and 19' Civic Si for daily


----------



## Ren

My weekend ride. Didn't get to use it much this year, but hopefully next year opens up more like normal. Mechanical alcohol injection on a 598 big block. Set up to run mid 7's at 180 all day like a watch.


----------



## Shindoman

Ren said:


> My weekend ride. Didn't get to use it much this year, but hopefully next year opens up more like normal. Mechanical alcohol injection on a 598 big block. Set up to run mid 7's at 180 all day like a watch.


Very sweet ride. Spent a lot of time at the strip in my twenties. Always regret getting out of it.


----------



## robbybobby

I've had her for a little over 3 years now but really the modifications began in the last 6 months. Latest addition was the new shoes, long overdue!


----------



## ColeLawn

No pictures, but I daily a '10 Infiniti G37X and the garage queen is a 2006 Mistubishi Evo 9 GSR. I'll dig up some pictures of the Evo, but the Infiniti is completely stock and sitting at ~120k, so it ain't no show stopper.



egk2 said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got married, had kids, built new home....so had to sell my m3, now daily a toyota camry and got a 2019 crewmax tundra that gets alot of use.
> 
> 
> 
> You had a beautiful E46! Do you miss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yes... miss it very much, e46 m3 was my favorite by far. Had an e30 stroker, e36 m3, e46 touring and an X1. In my older age I like getting up into a full size truck gotta admit though.
Click to expand...

This is why it will take a pretty special offer (or crime) to take the Evo off my hands. And at only 73k miles it's almost becoming irreplaceable at this point. Your E46 M3 was absolutely perfect and exactly how I would do one if I ever bought one (dream car, so maybe one day). Too bad you had to sell it, but that Tundra is nice too!



STI_MECE said:


> I got the truck department beat here....'98 Dodge Ram 3500 5.9 Cummins - 12 Valve - P-Pump, NV4500. The holy grail(ish) needs 4x4 to be a true holy grail. ~500hp ~1000 ft-lbs of torque
> 
> This is my toy hauler / git er done truck.
> https://i.postimg.cc/SNKDjvG2/IMG-20200614-144314.jpg
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/GhSzDxMM/in-Collage-20200818-153024245.jpg


Now this thing is badass.


----------



## Shindoman

My Sons new to him '13 VW Golf R. Quite rare. Only 250 sold in Canada.


----------



## daniel3507




----------



## gregonfire

Sold the WRX and finally got myself and STI. Been wanting one since I was in high school. Dream come true for me.

Still breaking the motor in so I haven't properly driven it yet, but I expect it to be slower than my WRX because I had some power mods and a tune on it.


----------



## testwerke

gregonfire said:


> Sold the WRX and finally got myself and STI. Been wanting one since I was in high school. Dream come true for me.
> 
> Still breaking the motor in so I haven't properly driven it yet, but I expect it to be slower than my WRX because I had some power mods and a tune on it.


Well done, man! Looks proper


----------



## Togo

gregonfire said:


> Sold the WRX and finally got myself and STI. Been wanting one since I was in high school. Dream come true for me.
> 
> Still breaking the motor in so I haven't properly driven it yet, but I expect it to be slower than my WRX because I had some power mods and a tune on it.


That looks damn nice


----------



## gregonfire

Togo said:


> That looks damn nice





testwerke said:


> Well done, man! Looks proper


thanks guys, I love it so far.


----------



## testwerke

gregonfire said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks damn nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, man! Looks proper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys, I love it so far.
Click to expand...

I love those neon green calipers! I've been eyeing a red Stoptech BBK for my S3, especially after getting a set of BBS wheels.


----------



## Guymauve

Subie gang here


----------



## gregonfire

testwerke said:


> I love those neon green calipers! I've been eyeing a red Stoptech BBK for my S3, especially after getting a set of BBS wheels.


Nice! those BBS are sick! Def do the BBK. It's my first car with them and I absolutely love the pedal feel. I haven't had to utilize the stopping power yet, but I know they'll get the job done if needed.


----------



## gregonfire

Guymauve said:


> Subie gang here


Looking great man, very clean! The 06-07 STI's were the ones that made me fall in love with the STI. Never sell that thing.


----------



## ColeLawn

Love the Hawkeyes. 2006 Evo IX GSR, garage queen.


----------



## gregonfire

ColeLawn said:


> Love the Hawkeyes. 2006 Evo IX GSR, garage queen.


Evos have a special place in my heart. One day I'll own and STI and Evo at the same time. STI for every day, Evo for modding and weekend duty.


----------



## Togo

I'm loving all the JDM cars you guys have posted up, makes me wonder if there are any rotary lovers here? I'm a fan of all cars from Muscle to JDM but I've always wanted a FD... eventually one day.

I recently upgraded my 2011 GMC to a 2017 GMC. Loving all the new amenities.


----------



## The_Beast

The current ride








Bought this old ferd a couple days ago, just waiting on shipping to my location.


----------



## AndyS

'03 NSX. GT3 has since gone to a new home.



Daily is a Tesla Model Y


----------



## ColeLawn

Togo said:


> I'm loving all the JDM cars you guys have posted up, makes me wonder if there are any rotary lovers here?


Yes. Not sure I'd ever want the "pleasure" of owning (read: maintaining) one, though. I'd buy a MKIV Supra before I bought a FD.


----------



## Togo

ColeLawn said:


> Yes. Not sure I'd ever want the "pleasure" of owning (read: maintaining) one, though. I'd buy a MKIV Supra before I bought a FD.


Oh I know they can be a handful with maintenance but I'm ok with that. Thankfully for me they aren't MKIV priced, yet, but damn if they aren't going up.


----------



## testwerke

AndyS said:


> '03 NSX. GT3 has since gone to a new home.


Really cool paint color on the GT3. What is it called?


----------



## AndyS

testwerke said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> '03 NSX. GT3 has since gone to a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool paint color on the GT3. What is it called?
Click to expand...

Thanks @testwerke - it's a paint-to-sample color called Gulf Blue. It's the old Gulf Racing color that you would've seen on the old 917 racers.

You couldn't order it for the longest time because of rights ownership to that color, but they must have come to an eventual agreement and it got added to the list.

I had that color on the vent slats in the interior, too, and then the logo on the door was in the closest match to Gulf Orange that Porsche had available (they use the 3M color palate for decals).


----------



## bhutchinson87

Installed a rear sway bar over the weekend on the truck. What a difference!


----------



## Slim 1938

Cleaned her up and went for a cruise with the family over the weekend.


----------



## dpainter68




----------



## testwerke

gregonfire said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those neon green calipers! I've been eyeing a red Stoptech BBK for my S3, especially after getting a set of BBS wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! those BBS are sick! Def do the BBK. It's my first car with them and I absolutely love the pedal feel. I haven't had to utilize the stopping power yet, but I know they'll get the job done if needed.
Click to expand...

Did it! Bedding them in from 80mph to 20mph several times was face melting.


----------



## gregonfire

testwerke said:


> Did it! Bedding them in from 80mph to 20mph several times was face melting.


Awesome man! Looks great. Love the caliper color.


----------



## tjtennispro

I believe this is my first post. 2019 Genesis G70 Sport 3.3 Turbo.


----------



## caddyshack4reel

1982 CJ7


----------



## monsonman

caddyshack4reel said:


> 1982 CJ7


Nice Renegade!



















2005 LJR stretched on 1 tons and 40's


----------



## caddyshack4reel

that thing is a beast!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

My 2020 Ford Ranger XLT. I build this truck for a living and there is a 50% chance (two shifts) that I worked on the left hand body side.


----------



## Ware

Jeff_MI84 said:


> My 2020 Ford Ranger XLT. I build this truck for a living and there is a 50% chance (two shifts) that I worked on the left hand body side.


Reminds me of that old Johnny Cash song.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Ware I had to Google the song lyrics to get the reference. Salami slicing, as they call it has been done in the past for sure.


----------



## Ware

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Ware I had to Google the song lyrics to get the reference. Salami slicing, as they call it has been done in the past for sure.


For those unfamiliar with the song...


----------



## 01Bullitt

2014 Ford Fusion Titanium with 2.0 EcoBoost. 139,000 miles.


2001 Ford Mustang Bullitt. 101,000 miles.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

My main vehicle. Also have a Toyota 4Runner and another Lexus not pictured that the wife drives.


----------



## thelawnpirate

Picked up my 2022 TRD Pro a few days ago


----------



## Ware

thelawnpirate said:


> Picked up my 2022 TRD Pro a few days ago


Nice!


----------



## rllynch1

thelawnpirate said:


> Picked up my 2022 TRD Pro a few days ago


I've been looking at these but haven't gone to test drive one yet. Do you have kids/do you think 2 kids in car seats could fit in the back while you're in a comfortable driving position? I'm about 6' tall and have a Genesis G70 which really doesn't work too well given the situation.


----------



## fajitamondays

I have a 350 volt battery option, and a rustic diesel option in my driveway. I like to have the right tool for the job :thumbup:

Also have a 2014 Triumph Speed Triple, and a 2007 Yamaha R6 for when the itch for two wheels happens.


----------



## robbybobby

Mid 90s 7.3L? I've been itching to get one to start playing around with.



fajitamondays said:


> I have a 350 volt battery option, and a rustic diesel option in my driveway. I like to have the right tool for the job :thumbup:
> 
> Also have a 2014 Triumph Speed Triple, and a 2007 Yamaha R6 for when the itch for two wheels happens.


----------



## fajitamondays

robbybobby said:


> Mid 90s 7.3L? I've been itching to get one to start playing around with.


Yep, 1996 F250 with the Powerstroke. Great engine. Terribly underpowered by modern standards, but a very capable truck.


----------



## MasterMech

fajitamondays said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mid 90s 7.3L? I've been itching to get one to start playing around with.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 1996 F250 with the Powerstroke. Great engine. Terribly underpowered by modern standards, but a very capable truck.
Click to expand...

Easily rectifiable in modern times as well.


----------



## DFWdude

2022 2500 Limited Mega Cab with the Cummins. Got it march 3rd.


----------



## Cavan806

Dang @DFWdude ! This is NICE!


----------



## DFWdude

Cavan806 said:


> Dang @DFWdude ! This is NICE!


Thanks! Its my 4th pickup but 1st diesel; I love it!


----------



## Amoo316

2020 Ram Laramie Sport


----------



## AndyS

Grass Clippins said:


> And here's the rest of her... The only thing left to complete is the interior. I just sold two 1959 El Caminos to finance the interior. Now I have to figure out who I want to have do it, and get on a waiting list.


That is beautiful. Beyond cool.


----------



## jpritche20

Picked up a Gen 2 Raptor a few years ago and have loved it.


----------



## AndyS

Picked up a C8 last month. Better than I expected.


----------



## AndyS

Took a long test drive in a Rivian yesterday.

Really impressed with the overall calibration of the truck. For a new car company the overall level of refinement is incredible.

Tesla owner, so no Rivian fanboy.


----------



## Amoo316

Got these in. Had to vinyl wrap the chrome to match the truck and I'm Ceramic Coating them before I take them in next week and have them put on.


----------



## Amoo316

AndyS said:


> Took a long test drive in a Rivian yesterday.
> 
> Really impressed with the overall calibration of the truck. For a new car company the overall level of refinement is incredible.
> 
> Tesla owner, so no Rivian fanboy.


Saw a video on one on a Youtube Detailing channel that had a few fit and finish issues. What were your overall thoughts on build quality etc?

I know their stock price has tanked and Ford is pulling out now that they're about to release the Lightnings. Thinking about buying some shares just based on how cheap it is right now. I am and always will be a Mopar guy, but I'm rooting for another Tesla competitor that isn't one of the big 3.


----------



## MasterMech

Amoo316 said:


> Got these in. Had to vinyl wrap the chrome to match the truck and I'm Ceramic Coating them before I take them in next week and have them put on.


Hmm, me like. My truck is going to need tires soon.....


----------



## AndyS

Amoo316 said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a long test drive in a Rivian yesterday.
> 
> Really impressed with the overall calibration of the truck. For a new car company the overall level of refinement is incredible.
> 
> Tesla owner, so no Rivian fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a video on one on a Youtube Detailing channel that had a few fit and finish issues. What were your overall thoughts on build quality etc?
> 
> I know their stock price has tanked and Ford is pulling out now that they're about to release the Lightnings. Thinking about buying some shares just based on how cheap it is right now. I am and always will be a Mopar guy, but I'm rooting for another Tesla competitor that isn't one of the big 3.
Click to expand...

I can say that exterior fit and finish is really good, but not perfect. Exceeds Tesla, but that's not saying a lot. Very close to mainstream manufacturers based on this sample of one.

The plastic bumper cladding at the rear 3-quarter panels had a consistently uneven radius vs. the painted metal they were resting against, but nothing crazy, nor out of the ordinary. I've had exterior fit and finish issues on BMW, Mercedes, and Porsche. I feel like modern cars have somehow lowered the bar on that vs. cars from a couple of decades ago. The Rivian is competitive, which is impressive since it's not only a new car, but a new company. Overall a way more polished product than I was expecting.

Interior was extremely nice. I couldn't see a single flaw.

800hp doesn't suck, but it doesn't dominate the driving experience either. Smooth and refined at low speeds.


----------



## Amoo316

AndyS said:


> I can say that exterior fit and finish is really good, but not perfect. Exceeds Tesla, but that's not saying a lot. Very close to mainstream manufacturers based on this sample of one.
> 
> The plastic bumper cladding at the rear 3-quarter panels had a consistently uneven radius vs. the painted metal they were resting against, but nothing crazy, nor out of the ordinary. I've had exterior fit and finish issues on BMW, Mercedes, and Porsche. I feel like modern cars have somehow lowered the bar on that vs. cars from a couple of decades ago. The Rivian is competitive, which is impressive since it's not only a new car, but a new company. Overall a way more polished product than I was expecting.
> 
> Interior was extremely nice. I couldn't see a single flaw.
> 
> 800hp doesn't suck, but it doesn't dominate the driving experience either. Smooth and refined at low speeds.


Sweet, thank you for the more in depth break down. Like I said, I'm a MOPAR guy so I don't have a dog in the fight. I'm just wanting to see one of these electric truck companies actually make it.

When Tesla came out, you had companies like Coda who released around the same time made it a year and went belly up. Tesla seems to have put their truck on the back burner and be focusing those parts on the Model Ys. As a result, I'm hoping Rivian or Lordstown or one of them can sneak in and find a market large enough to survive.

I personally like the styling of the Rivian compared to the other competitors, so that was kind of my "rooting interest", but outside of that, I tow a lot, live in a rural area with no charging infrastructure...etc, so electric trucks are not for me. I'm just a fan of competition, as I believe it makes everybody's products better.


----------



## Amoo316

MasterMech said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these in. Had to vinyl wrap the chrome to match the truck and I'm Ceramic Coating them before I take them in next week and have them put on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, me like. My truck is going to need tires soon.....
Click to expand...

Sadly, I couldn't get that model in matte black, gloss black was the only all black option. I didn't like any of the matte rims I looked at, so gloss black it is.

On a side note, why is it so damn hard to find a wheel that doesn't have the company's logo plastered all over it as obnoxiously large as they can make it? That was a common theme across the board and ruined a lot of wheels I liked the look of.


----------



## AndyS

Amoo316 said:


> Sweet, thank you for the more in depth break down. Like I said, I'm a MOPAR guy so I don't have a dog in the fight. I'm just wanting to see one of these electric truck companies actually make it.
> 
> When Tesla came out, you had companies like Coda who released around the same time made it a year and went belly up. Tesla seems to have put their truck on the back burner and be focusing those parts on the Model Ys. As a result, I'm hoping Rivian or Lordstown or one of them can sneak in and find a market large enough to survive.
> 
> I personally like the styling of the Rivian compared to the other competitors, so that was kind of my "rooting interest", but outside of that, I tow a lot, live in a rural area with no charging infrastructure...etc, so electric trucks are not for me. I'm just a fan of competition, as I believe it makes everybody's products better.


Completely agree, competition is a great thing. I love my Tesla, and I love the Rivian too.

Where I hope Rivian can carve a niche is in the branding, with the whole adventure theme... If they stick with that they don't have to produce alternatives in the mainstream car categories like Tesla has to (sedans and midsize crossovers).

I would love to see them follow up the first two models with a smaller Jeep/FJ40 type entrant. I think styling and branding will matter more as electric power trains effectively commoditize the car market.


----------



## NJlawnguy

2018 Hyundai elantra sport 
2012 bmw e92 frozen silver m3
2015 Hyundai tuscon sel - looks funky in the pic I snapped from our outdoor cam

But that's our current stable


----------



## thelawnpirate

rllynch1 said:


> thelawnpirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my 2022 TRD Pro a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at these but haven't gone to test drive one yet. Do you have kids/do you think 2 kids in car seats could fit in the back while you're in a comfortable driving position? I'm about 6' tall and have a Genesis G70 which really doesn't work too well given the situation.
Click to expand...

No kids yet, but kids are in the plan. it's a company car so I'll get something new in two years anyway if it doesn't work out with the first kid. I have taken four other adults in the cab. One 6'+ person in the driver's seat and another 6'+ behind the driver definitely isn't ideal for any trip longer than 15-30 minutes.


----------



## Johnnel757

Two of my 3 rides my daily is a 08 tl. I'm a old school honda guy I love the simplicity and lack of technology of the older cars. The purple civic has a nice 1.8 engine swap.


----------



## 440mag

Llano Estacado said:


> Show off your … garage queen, …


The wife …



And I ….


----------



## AndyS

440mag said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show off your … garage queen, …
> 
> 
> 
> The wife …
> 
> 
> 
> And I ….
Click to expand...

Love it!! And they look in spectacular condition too.


----------



## thelawnpirate

Officially a full TRD Pro family 🟥🟧🟨


----------



## AndyS

Finally picked this up a couple of months ago. Three road trips so far. It's a great cruiser and probably faster than my C8. Easily the best vehicle I've owned.


----------



## ntoben

440mag said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show off your … garage queen, …
> 
> 
> 
> The wife …
> 
> 
> 
> And I ….
Click to expand...

Do you want to adopt a 40yo kid?


----------



## Aggrorider1




----------

